# Fake steel Colnago Master or just repainted?



## FedorJan (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello everybody.
This now on sale in Russia for around 300$. Have an error in word «Olympic» in top tube, and seat tube seems to be repainted too.

What you think about it? Can it be refurbrished or something like that?


----------



## FedorJan (Jan 21, 2016)

see this!
View attachment 313077


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Obviously a repaint. Are the tubes profiled like a Master?
I have never seen a mis-spelled Olympic on a Colnago.
The lettering looks too thick, the original Colnago has finer, thinner lettering.
It is also missing the Columbus/Gilco tubing decal.


----------



## FedorJan (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, they are profiled like on a Master. And "SEX DECOR" decal seems very strange to me.


----------

